
Making Computers Sing - zebproj
https://www.safaribooksonline.com/blog/2014/11/07/making-computers-sing/
======
inetsee
I thought this was an interesting article, but it was missing the one thing
that made me click on the link; there was no mention of using software to
produce vocal performances. Years ago there was a program called "Chant", that
was used to produce something like Gregorian chant. Software can do amazing
things when generating graphics nowadays, but the synthesis of vocals, either
spoken or sung, is nowhere as advanced.

~~~
zebproj
Sorry to see you down. For an approximation of the CHANT software by IRCAM,
see the FOF opcode in Csound:

[http://www.csounds.com/manual/html/fof.html](http://www.csounds.com/manual/html/fof.html)

